# rerun



## mysteryscribe (Feb 4, 2006)

I posted this somewhere else as an evil joke but I think you might appreciate it.  My stuff takes a little getting used to I know...


----------



## terri (Feb 4, 2006)

Trust me....I am usually explaining my own stuff, so I know the feeling. I've spared you thus far, but be warned, should you mosey over to the member galleries. :mrgreen: 

I think this is a beautiful print! Same kind of process you've been describing? The colors here are awesome! :thumbup: Another with a "lith" feel to it....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks, Im from the south and too many of the young guys now are trying to shoot new york pictures.  It kinda like that salsa commercial.  

A lot of what I shoot is just plain ragged,  It's like what I write, just down right on the edge of insanity.  Just kidding you dont have to back away like that


----------

